# New food transition



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

How much of each are you feeding?


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually I am bad cause I am almost out of Blue and and doing more Avo than Blue.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is probably the problem you are trying to transition too quickly and it gave her an upset tummy.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Going to go buy a small bag of Blue in the morning to do this properly.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Adding a probiotic would be helpful during a food transition. If you don't have that, try adding a spoonful of plain active culture yogurt.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

The day after I posted this, I went back to petsmart and exchanged the avoderm for Nutro Natural Choice LBP lamb and rice. Also bought a bag of her current food (Blue). I mixed a 25/75 batch and fed that for like 3 and half days. Her poop has been all over the chart. I know that is her getting used to the new food. However, last night she had that darn liquid poop again. WTH? Is this normal with a food change? I started her at 50/50 today.

I give her the Grass Guard Max which has probiotics in it. So I didn't think I needed more.

I used pumpkin prior to the change and couldn't tell if it hurt or help so not trying that right now.

I am not giving her any different treats or anything during the transition so I can monitor the change.

Should I try yogurt of just leave her be and see if her body works this out?


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are the ingredients of the grass guard. Could this be helping or hurting?

Guaranteed Analysis per Chewable:
Crude Protein – 15%
Crude Fat – 4%
Crude Fiber (max) – 20%
Moisture (max) – 11%
Methionine – 11%
Cysteine – 0.8%
Yucca Schidigera Extract – 40 mg
Cranberry Extract – 10 mg
Digestive Enzyme Blend (Amylase, Protease, Lactase, Lipase, Cellulase) – 5 mg
Probiotic Blend (Direct fed Microbials, Lactobacilus Acidophilus, Lactobacilus Salivarius, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Streptococcus Thermophilus) – 5 mg
Calcium Pantothenate – 2 mg
Pyridoxine HCL – 1 mg
Thiamine Mononitrate – 1 mg

Inactive ingredients:
Beef Liver, dl-Methionine, Maltodextrin, Cellulose, Dextrose, Maltose, Stearic Acid, Barley Grass, Yucca Schidigera, Silicon Dioxide, Tomato Pomace, Dried Milk, Magnesium Silicate, Magnesium Stearate, l-Cysteine, Cranberry Extract, Aspergellus Niger, and Aspergellus Oryzae, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Lactobacilus Acidophilus, Lactobacilus Salvarius, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Streptococcus Thermophilus, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride. Key Components Best Use


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

She has been on them almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it's not such a good idea to just mix 75% and 25% for a few days. You should always increase the amount of the new food and decrease the amount of the old one with each meal. By just mixing it you can't really control how much you give of each food. 

When I change the food I do it over more than a week. He gets about 13 tablespoons in one meal so the first day I give him 12 Tbsp of his old food and 1 Tbsp of the new one. The next day 11 Tbsp of his old and 2 Tbsp of the new one and so on. We never had a problem with stinky poop or an upset stomache :wave:


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Just following the instructions on how to introduce a new food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't be giving the Grass Guard Max. It's not a true straight probiotic supplement. It's promoted to help improve the condition of your lawn. The beef liver, cellulose and barley grass could all be compounding your problem.

Instead, I'd take a look at something like Jarrow Pet Dophilus Pet Dophilus or even a human product like Culturelle: Culturelle Products | All-Natural Probiotic

It sounds like you are doing a good slower transition now; but the wheat flour or soybean oil in the Nutro formula could also be causing problems. They can be irritants for some dogs. Personally, I like the ingredients in the Avoderm Puppy that you had started feeding much better. I'd be tempted to start a very slow transition to the Avoderm Puppy along with a true probiotic and a little bit of plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

The first night we started Avoderm, she had horrible gas. I bought some plain yogurt. How much?


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Called Nutro and they said maybe it was the lamb and to try the chicken LBP. That has corn gluten meal in it so I said no and she said she understood. 

I was iffy on the Avoderm cause of the avocado and the gas.

This crap is stressing me out.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I just had an indepth conversation with my dog trainer who is also a vet tech. We talked about everything I have feed Ginger in the last 3 months etc. We have come to the conclusion it could quite possible be the lamb. She has had Wellness Puppy treats almost everyday since we got her. They are lamb. Switched her food to lamb and she gets worse. 

So my game plan now is to give her a bland diet for a few days to get her settled. Then I am going to try a lamb free food.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I give a tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt in every meal. i get the Cabot Greek brand plain regular. i have tried other yogurts like Dannon Plain and the Cabot really does the trick it helps keep the gut flora in check and great when transitioning foods..Have you thought about California Naturals? chicken and rice?


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> This crap is stressing me out.


Yes, these things can make you pull out your hair. But, please stay as calm as you can, especially around your dog. She will easily pick-up on your frustration and it will add to her frustration. You probably don't need me to tell you that but I thought I would anyway. Good-luck.

PS. I would pay close attention to MyBentley's suggestions.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

If you are going to feed a bland diet for a day or possibly two (well-cooked rice and ground chicken or turkey and maybe a little mashed sweet potato), then you can start a new kibble at 100% without transitioning with the old kibble. Feed 1/2 the new kibble and 1/2 the cooked bland diet for a few meals to see how it goes.

The simplest chicken formula is California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Puppy - use the puppy since it has the 26/16% protein/fat. It literally has only chicken meal, brown rice, rice, chicken fat, flaxseed and sunflower oil. Another good and somewhat plain chicken formula is NutriSource Chicken and Rice formula which is also 
26/16% protein/fat.

If you're going to add the plain yogurt, rather than a probiotic, then just put a spoonful in with each meal. If your dog has seriously compromised gut flora, this won't be strong enough to be that helpful, IMO. I see the plain, active culture yogurt as more of a maintenance tweaking.

Hope you're on a good path now . . . I bet things will improve soon.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I was gonna try TOTW pacific stream. Good or bad idea. I think I would have to order Cali Nat.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Found a place that carries California Natural. I will check and see if they have the puppy food tomorrow. I gave her the bland diet for dinner tonight. How long should I continue it?

Should I give her the yogurt during the bland diet?

Thank you all so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would feed a bland diet through today anyway . . . some people would play it safer and do a couple of days before adding some kibble in. Each dog is different.

As far as adding the yogurt, you could add 1 or 2 tablespoons for a soothing effect; but as I mentioned before, that isn't really concentrated enough to help significantly with supplying good bacteria.

Any store that carries the adult California Natural should be able and willing to ask their supplier to bring in the puppy versions also.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

when you switch to CN keep adding some of the chicken/rice and wean off of it it within a few days, i always stuck with just rice for a few days after. Sorry didnt see the above post that basically says the same thing Hope it all works out!!


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

So you all think CN is the way to go as compared to the TOTW Pacific? Found the CN puppy today. I can't find any probiotics though. They didn't have them at Petsmart or the store I got the food at. Can I use people kind?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my god, how many foods have you tried on your dog? Switching willy nilly like this, of COURSE you're going to end up with a gassy dog and loose poops. Pick a food please, and stick with it. I would recommend something like Eukanuba or Pro Plan, but I know many people don't like those foods. So out of the latest two you mentioned, I'd opt for California Natural. Try to avoid a formula with chicken (simply because some dogs are sensitive to chicken). Give your dog several months on this food before you decide whether or not to switch again.

I may come across as harsh, but I'm just speaking from experience. When my Flora was a puppy I switched her food like, 6 times o) and she had the worst problem with diarrhea until she was about 8 months old, when I switched her to an adult formula and STUCK to it.

Good luck.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> So you all think CN is the way to go as compared to the TOTW Pacific? Found the CN puppy today. I can't find any probiotics though. They didn't have them at Petsmart or the store I got the food at. Can I use people kind?


See my post #13 for suggestions of probiotics: pet and human

With all the recalls that Diamond has been having, I wouldn't personally be choosing TOTW to feed at all. Also, for a dog that has been through a lot, it is a rather busy formula with a lot of different ingredients.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Florabora said:


> Oh my god, how many foods have you tried on your dog? Switching willy nilly like this, of COURSE you're going to end up with a gassy dog and loose poops. Pick a food please, and stick with it. I would recommend something like Eukanuba or Pro Plan, but I know many people don't like those foods. So out of the latest two you mentioned, I'd opt for California Natural. Try to avoid a formula with chicken (simply because some dogs are sensitive to chicken). Give your dog several months on this food before you decide whether or not to switch again.
> 
> I may come across as harsh, but I'm just speaking from experience. When my Flora was a puppy I switched her food like, 6 times o) and she had the worst problem with diarrhea until she was about 8 months old, when I switched her to an adult formula and STUCK to it.
> 
> Good luck.


I switched a heck of alot as well and it caused alot of problems i would go with CN, ProPlan Eukanuba..as we know those pretty much always work. I have all 4 of mine on Precise Foundation chicken/rice and will not switch again unless i have too. Tried all the most expensive, holistic higher end foods and never worked. Precise Holisitc caused poo issues so i downgraded to chicken/rice with none of the extras in it. You can use Digestive Enzymes from www.naturesfarmacy.com. the one with the blue lid


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, woe. That was a tad harsh. I am not switching willy nilly and she has only been on two foods with me. She was on puppy chow from the breeder. I put her on 4 Health Lamb. Vet said to get a large breed puppy formula so I moved to Blue and did it gradual. She was on that for at least 10 weeks. I brought home the Avoderm and fed her one meal of it mixed with mostly Blue. Took it back the next day and got the Nutro Lamb. Was feeding her that for 4 days mixed with mostly Blue. Instead of getting better she actually got worse. I called Nutro and they said it could be the lamb. Talked to my trainer and realized that Ginger has had at least one lamb treat everyday since I got her. She has never had steller poops. So that leads us to think lamb. I am doing a bland diet now with chicken and rice. I will assume if her poop doesn't straighten up with that then chicken isn't good either. I bought CN puppy chicken and rice. 

This is my first dog ever so obviously I have some stuff to learn but I am trying.

Thanks


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Its trial and error to see what works..You are just trying to do whats best i hope she does well on CN Puppy! i am sure she will. keep posted. good luck


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I kept Ginger on a diet of boiled rice, chicken, and a little plain yogurt for about 3 days. She had 3 good poops with no runs. So yesterday I kept with the rice and chicken and started adding a little of the California Natural Chicken and rice puppy food. Did the same thing today with just a little more of the kibble.

I went out to check her poop, it was either last nights or this mornings and it was in a pile again instead of nice formed "logs." 

I will assume she doesn't have an issue with chicken or rice since she was fine on the bland diet.

Hopefully the "poop Pile" is just her getting used to the new food. 

What do you all think?


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We had runny stools with Rileah also. We had her on Wellness Puppy Formula for months and then all of a sudden she got runny stools, it was so bad for her that she couldn't hold it during the day and went in her crate. We of course took her to the vet and the vet gave her something to help and we fed her boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days to settle her stomach. She got better for a couple of weeks and then it started again. At this point I was starting to suspect that the food was just too rich for her. I consulted with the vet and she agreed. I put her back on the boiled chicken and rice and then started her on a slow transition from the Wellness to Proplan because it was highly recommended by so many on this site. We haven't had any poop issues since the transition. I'm not pushing any food on you just wanted to share our experience.

Good luck in your search for a food that your baby does well on. It is so stressful when this happens. I really hope you guys get through it soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

GingersMommy said:


> I kept Ginger on a diet of boiled rice, chicken, and a little plain yogurt for about 3 days. She had 3 good poops with no runs. So yesterday I kept with the rice and chicken and started adding a little of the California Natural Chicken and rice puppy food. Did the same thing today with just a little more of the kibble.
> 
> I went out to check her poop, it was either last nights or this mornings and it was in a pile again instead of nice formed "logs."
> 
> ...


def give it time it happens with transitions...you can add some plain greek yogurt like a tablespoon to soothe her tummy...maybe you are overfeeding a bit? i know CN is higher in calories as well...:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lynn1970 said:


> We had runny stools with Rileah also. We had her on Wellness Puppy Formula for months and then all of a sudden she got runny stools, it was so bad for her that she couldn't hold it during the day and went in her crate. We of course took her to the vet and the vet gave her something to help and we fed her boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days to settle her stomach. She got better for a couple of weeks and then it started again. At this point I was starting to suspect that the food was just too rich for her. I consulted with the vet and she agreed. I put her back on the boiled chicken and rice and then started her on a slow transition from the Wellness to Proplan because it was highly recommended by so many on this site. We haven't had any poop issues since the transition. I'm not pushing any food on you just wanted to share our experience.
> 
> Good luck in your search for a food that your baby does well on. It is so stressful when this happens. I really hope you guys get through it soon.


 
Both of my adult goldens are eating Purina Pro Plan, they're on the Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula. I made the switch last year after several very knowledgeable, experienced members on this forum who are breeders, show their goldens, and several who participate in Field and agility recommended it. I would have never considered it before had I not seen some before and after pictures of one member who switched her boy to PPP SS and the recommendations of the other members. 

My guys had been eating BB and were not doing well on it, they were having problems with loose stools, dry coats, and I had recently adopted Remy who needed to gain 15-20 overall and everything he ate was going through him basically. 

I made the switch to PPP SS, his stools firmed up and he started gaining weight. He needed to gain at least 5-10 lbs. before I could get him neutered. My guys are both doing great on the PPP SS. 

I hope you're able to find a food that works for Ginger, poor baby, you've both been through a lot.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Stools are still loose. I will keep up with the CN for another few weeks. That will make it over a month of being on it. If I don't see an improvement then I will bite the bullet and switch to ProPlan or Euk. She goes to get spayed next week so I will talk to the vet then. It seems that both those foods are highly recommended on here. If I switch to one of them, which do you think is better and which formula. I will assume LBP. I need to stay away from lamb though. Thanks.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would go with the ProPlan All life stages chicken and Rice. they have chicken and rice puppy and adult then just the All Life Stages. i see it at PetSmart.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> Stools are still loose. I will keep up with the CN for another few weeks. That will make it over a month of being on it. If I don't see an improvement then I will bite the bullet and switch to ProPlan or Euk. She goes to get spayed next week so I will talk to the vet then. It seems that both those foods are highly recommended on here. If I switch to one of them, which do you think is better and which formula. I will assume LBP. I need to stay away from lamb though. Thanks.


Either one would be fine. I put my dogs on Eukanuba and was thrilled with the results for all but one--he is super sensitive and was reacting to either corn or chicken, so I am now trying Pro Plan SS with him. Pleased so far, but it's only been a few days, so hard to tell long term.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

GingersMommy said:


> Stools are still loose. I will keep up with the CN for another few weeks. That will make it over a month of being on it. If I don't see an improvement then I will bite the bullet and switch to ProPlan or Euk. She goes to get spayed next week so I will talk to the vet then. It seems that both those foods are highly recommended on here. If I switch to one of them, which do you think is better and which formula. I will assume LBP. I need to stay away from lamb though. Thanks.


I'm pleased to read you're giving her some time on the same food, not so pleased to hear she still has problems with runny stools, poor girl!

When I finally switched foods (after struggling with diarrhea for MONTHS) my vet gave Flora some medicine (metrosomething, I think) and said to give her the meds while switching her cold turkey. The meds would help with the diarrhea that she'd probably struggle with during a rapid food switch like that.

I switched her to an adult formula, Purina Pro Plan Sensitive formula and she has done so very well on it. Her coat is fabulous and she LOVES to eat her food. I highly recommend it.

Best of luck to you and your pupper!


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks. I am still holding out hope that I won't have to switch food. If I do have to, I will try PP or Euk. I am having no luck with "expensive" food. I take her to get spayed on the 31st and will talk to the vet then. BTW it isn't runny like when she had parasites. Not liquid just still cow paddies that require me to rinse my grass after picking up the pile of mush. So over that!

What about the PP selects? Does anyone use that?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> Thanks. I am still holding out hope that I won't have to switch food. If I do have to, I will try PP or Euk. I am having no luck with "expensive" food. I take her to get spayed on the 31st and will talk to the vet then. BTW it isn't runny like when she had parasites. Not liquid just still cow paddies that require me to rinse my grass after picking up the pile of mush. So over that!
> 
> What about the PP selects? Does anyone use that?


Not yet--but I may use it down the road for a change once in a while if my picky eaters decide to unethusiastically eat the SS Pro Plan. We'll see.

A lot of people on a lab board love the stuff and their dogs look great, FWIW.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Seriously, have you ever heard of dog on Cali Natural with mush poops? 

Could it be her treats? Puppy Milkbones up to two a day. Newmans peanut butter treats up to 4 a day. Pet Botanics mini training treats like 20 a day. Lickity Sticks several licks a day.

For those on Euk and PP, do you not worry about or have probs with the corn?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have heard of mushy poop on CN. Just like our food--*you* may be fine eating a bucket of fried chicken, but I may get sick from it. Not every dog can handle every kind of food.

With the Eukanuba, I only had issues with one of my dogs--and that was excessive itchiness and hot spot. BUT he is my special boy and has seasonal allergies as well as food intolerances. My girls do great on the Eukanuba and I SO wish my boy did too. If he could tolerate it, I would not be looking further because coats (minus hot spots), poops, energy and weight looks really good. 

As for the worry about corn...sure, it can be cause for concern (aflatoxins for example). But I truly believe if I picked apart every ingredient, there could be potential issues with any ingredient--so just pay close attention to my dogs and make sure they are doing ok on their food.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> Seriously, have you ever heard of dog on Cali Natural with mush poops?
> 
> Could it be her treats? Puppy Milkbones up to two a day. Newmans peanut butter treats up to 4 a day. Pet Botanics mini training treats like 20 a day. Lickity Sticks several licks a day.
> 
> For those on Euk and PP, do you not worry about or have probs with the corn?


I don't see corn listed on PPP SS as one of the main ingredients. Here is a partial listing of indgredients, go to their website to view all of them.


Real Salmon is the #1 ingredient
High levels of omega fatty acids to help keep skin moist and supple.
Highly digestible ingredients, including rice and oat meal, are gentle on the stomach and digestive tract.
IMO seems like Ginger is getting a lot of treats, maybe the treats are causing her problems.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup, no corn in PP SSS. I believe it has rice.

You may be giving your pup too many treats. It's hard though when you're trying to train them, since they're so biddable with food in your hand!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't see corn listed on PPP SS as one of the main ingredients. Here is a partial listing of indgredients, go to their website to view all of them.
> 
> 
> Real Salmon is the #1 ingredient
> ...


Yep, no corn in PPP SS or the Pro Plan Selects formulas.

There is corn in the Chicken & Rice ALS formula, though. (I think wheat too).


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

The PP and Euk puppy formulas all had some sort of corn. I can't try the PP SS yet cause she is only 5 months old or trust me I would. I did see Euk Pure which did not have corn. I am only worried about corn since she seems to have such a difficultly finding a food that sits well with her. 

No more Milkbones or Newmans treats as of today. I will keep up the mini training treats cause she is in big time training and I have to use something. They will be next to go if eliminating the other two don't work. After that I guess it is new food again.

What treats to you guys use. I need a small training treat and I use a biscuit/cookie type for when she goes in the kennel.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i use string cheese or turkey dogs cut into tiny peices. also why cant you use the PP sensitive skin?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> The PP and Euk puppy formulas all had some sort of corn. I can't try the PP SS yet cause she is only 5 months old or trust me I would. I did see Euk Pure which did not have corn. I am only worried about corn since she seems to have such a difficultly finding a food that sits well with her.


But you haven't tried any corn inclusive foods have you? May be worth a shot. I truly don't believe some corn is a bad thing for most dogs. It's those sensitive to it, that are my concern. As long as the first ingredients are meat, I wouldn't necessarily rule it out just because it has corn, unless she you know she has a sensitivity to it.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> i use string cheese or turkey dogs cut into tiny peices. also why cant you use the PP sensitive skin?


She still needs puppy food.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gingersmommy--what does her breeder feed?


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

She was on Puppy Chow when we got her.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> She was on Puppy Chow when we got her.


Then I would personally go with Pro Plan. It's a step up from the Puppy Chow and along the same lines.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> She still needs puppy food.


Noticed this thread today. When we brought Max home he was on Puppy Chow, but switched him to Science Diet after our vet recommended. He had very bad poop. 

I did some research, and tried Eukanuba puppy for large dogs. Not sure if there is corn in it, or not. Max was on it until about 18 months, with great results.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> Then I would personally go with Pro Plan. It's a step up from the Puppy Chow and along the same lines.


It has been five months since she was on puppy chow. Her poop was mush, orange, and stinky. Of course she had just started eating kibble.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Noticed this thread today. When we brought Max home he was on Puppy Chow, but switched him to Science Diet after our vet recommended. He had very bad poop.
> 
> I did some research, and tried Eukanuba puppy for large dogs. Not sure if there is corn in it, or not. Max was on it until about 18 months, with great results.


How old is he and what is on now?
Thanks


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> It has been five months since she was on puppy chow. Her poop was mush, orange, and stinky. Of course she had just started eating kibble.


Puppy chow is a LOT of filler. Pro Plan or Eukanuba is going to give much more nutrition from proteins, so she should digest it better.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> How old is he and what is on now?
> Thanks


Max is now about 22 months old. He was on the Eukanuba from age 3 months until about 18 Months. We tried Eukanuba for retrievers for adults initially when we made the switch to adult food, but he threw it up.

We did some research and found that Kirkland Chicken/Rice for large dogs was highly rated. Sold by Costco. I believe Diamond makes it. He has been on it for close to 5 months and is doing well. By the way, Max was a big puppy, and is now a very big adult.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

The PP SS sounds great but I have to wait another 6 months. 

Anyone use Cheerios for treats?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GingersMommy said:


> The PP SS sounds great but I have to wait another 6 months.
> 
> Anyone use Cheerios for treats?


Why 6 months? Many switch there Golden to adult at 6 months of age. Some breeders don't even use puppy food at all.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I am beginning to think that I should try a food that does not have chicken in it. Lamb made her worse but she has never been good on a chicken formula either. She did fine on boiled chicken so I assumed she was good with chicken. 

If the treat elimination doesn't work then maybe I will look at a non chicken food. Anyone know if a good one for puppies?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> I am beginning to think that I should try a food that does not have chicken in it. Lamb made her worse but she has never been good on a chicken formula either. She did fine on boiled chicken so I assumed she was good with chicken.
> 
> If the treat elimination doesn't work then maybe I will look at a non chicken food. Anyone know if a good one for puppies?


The Fromm dry puppy food formulas all have Lamb and chicken as one of the ingredients along with duck. 

*Purina Pro Plan Selects is Turkey and Barley*, the other formulas of dry puppy food have chicken or lamb and the Purina Pro Plan for Large Breeds is Chicken. 


*Eukanuba has a Puppy Growth formula that is Salmon and Rice. *


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Still mostly mush and I have taken out most treats. Thinking of Eukanuba Naturally Wild puppy salmon. Maybe she doesn't do well with chicken dog food.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GingersMommy said:


> Seriously, have you ever heard of dog on Cali Natural with mush poops?


Yes, our Mia had very soft stools when she was on California Natural a couple of years ago.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

shortcake23 said:


> Yes, our Mia had very soft stools when she was on California Natural a couple of years ago.


That is crazy. I thought it would work. I did notice it was pretty low in fiber though. When I find a food that works, I will never ever ever switch.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Have you tried feeding a home-cooked bland diet for several meals and then start adding in the new kibble at only a 25% ratio for a few days; then work up to a 50/50 ratio; etc.

Your dog may not take quick switches well. Perhaps resting the gut with a day or so of home-cooked and then take a week of building back to full kibble is what your dog needs.

Eliminate all treats until you find a kibble that agrees with your dog. The treats are only going to complicate things.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

That is exactly what I did. Have seen no improvement in like 3 weeks.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Go back to chicken/rice bland diet...this happened to me just today..i decided to give 1 cup kibble at lunch and chicken/rice and the 1 cup was a bit much, he had runny stool..its frustrating to say the least.


----------

